# Towing Capacity on Trucks with Lift Kits



## hhd88833 (Apr 5, 2007)

Recently I started shopping for a new tow truck for my fifth wheel (2006 Challenger, 14,000 approx. towing weight) There was a low mileage Ford F250 with the 6.0 turbodiesel engine. It had a 8" lift kit on the truck. Does anybody know if this will affect the trucks towing capacity?


----------



## hertig (Apr 5, 2007)

Re: Towing Capacity on Trucks with Lift Kits

You want your trailer to be level when you tow, and you don't want the trailer sitting on the top of the bed walls.  What this means is that you will probably need 'an 8 inch lift kit' for your trailer as well.  Or do something called 'flipping the axel'.  

Also, you don't know if the lift kit has lower specs than the truck itself.  I don't think I would trust any lift kit I had not personally selected and had installed, to insure I knew everything about the parts and the people who had done the work.

How about making the sale conditional on removing the lift kit?


----------

